# One pec bigger than other!



## mymusclegain (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Long time reader, 0 poster... until now!

My right pec is bigger than my left. Maybe this is normal but how do I go about equalling them out?

Can I just add a little more weight on the left side of the barbell when doing bench presses or any other chest specific exercise?

Thanks!!


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

hi mate you could try using dumbells then you could use more reps for the smaller side. Im pretty sure that adding more weight on one side of the bar for benching is a bad idea!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

using different weights on each side is a very bad idea. use the same weights and gradually both your pecs will become the same size!


----------



## mymusclegain (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess using dumbells would do the job.

"use the same weights and gradually both your pecs will become the same size" I've been doing this all along and it hasnt helpded. Both pecs are bigger but still different sizes.

Cheers,


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive had one bigger than the other for years! I think the muscle size is about the same but my left carries significantly more fat than my left! I played a lot of cricket when I was younger and believe this to be the reason. I bowled an awful lot and the bowling side has less fat. Thought it would have evened out in time but it hasn't.


----------



## mymusclegain (Mar 29, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Ive had one bigger than the other for years! I think the muscle size is about the same but my left carries significantly more fat than my left! I played a lot of cricket when I was younger and believe this to be the reason. I bowled an awful lot and the bowling side has less fat. Thought it would have evened out in time but it hasn't.


Seems fair enough. I guess it could be more fat but I have not done anything like you to build up more fat in one than the other.

Have you tried equalling them out?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

mymusclegain said:


> Seems fair enough. I guess it could be more fat but I have not done anything like you to build up more fat in one than the other.
> 
> Have you tried equalling them out?


I don't really know how to go about it!

Like i say muscle size is the same. I would need to somehow remove fat from the other one! Im dieting at the moment so hopefully that will help. I am notorious for not dieting well though!


----------

